

Ask HN: I'm in SF for the next 2 days and want to geek out. What should I do? - improv32


======
LarryMade2
If you’ve never been to one, pick a Fry's Electronics store to visit... in
fact check out several, most have themes (some better than others) -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fry%27s_Electronics](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fry%27s_Electronics)

Electonics Surplus Shops - HSC Electronic Supply, Weird Stuff, (there are
others others)

Pacific Pinball Museum in Alameda -
[http://pacificpinball.org/](http://pacificpinball.org/)

Musee Mechanique at Pier 45 in San Francisco -
[http://museemecaniquesf.com/](http://museemecaniquesf.com/) great collection
of old arcade games and nickelodeons

Exploratorium Pier 15 -
[http://www.exploratorium.edu/](http://www.exploratorium.edu/)

San Francisco Cablecar Museum , free enjoyable and an adventure to find -
[http://www.cablecarmuseum.org/](http://www.cablecarmuseum.org/)

Bonus photo-op view - Hyde & Lombard Street - (top of the twisty street) you
can catch a snap of a cresting cablecar set against a great view of Alcatraz.
If there arent too many gawkers in the way - might want to go to the next
street lower on hyde to get the pic.

Cartoon Art Museum - [http://cartoonart.org](http://cartoonart.org)

Some great Japanese (toys, Manga, food, Books, etc.) shops in Japan town in SF
(Geary & Filmore)

Collect old magazines? The Magazine in the Ternderloin (kinda seedy but if you
are into collecting old mags a place to check)

San Francisco Public Library - besides the massive computer section, a library
card will get you access to their e-books when not in SF

Check out SV book stores their computer sections are usually well stocked and
up-to-date

Makerspaces (someone post suggestions)

Ripley's Odditorium at fisherman's wharf - kinda pricey but fun if you like
weird - dont buy the maze pass, it's a rip-off.

Walk the Golden Gate Bridge - up close and personal with a great engineering
marvel for the cost of a city bus to get there.

~~~
improv32
This is exactly what I was looking for, thanks :)

~~~
LarryMade2
It's a start - I was in SF with my brother while he recovered from surgery so
I had a some time to wander about. I didn't get into SOMA to check out some
zine shops and stuff so I'm hoping others will fill in any gaps of geeky
stops. Oh most Chinese food in Chinatown is overrated, shops are ok. And
definitely put the Computer Museum on your list.

------
timthorn
Intel Museum, Computer History Museum, Apple store on Infinite Loop, Lick
Observatory, and (of course) Fry's.

~~~
schoen
Also Exploratorium, Chabot Space & Science Center.

Unfortunately I think there are currently no public tours of SLAC or LBL (or
NERSC).

------
lamina
If you like museums, the California Academy of Sciences in Golden Gate Park is
a great place to spend a day. It's also right by the De Young Art Museum,
which is also a lot of fun. If you're looking for something more interactive,
check out the Exploratorium. It's slightly geared towards younger audiences,
but it's a lot of fun regardless.

------
runamok
Maybe the tech shop in SF too. Go on meetup.com as there are always tons of
events/talks on different topics. Search for your preferred language,
platform, db, etc. Amazon Aws pop-up loft often has events.

